# bogus temperature detection, shutdown

## malahal

I have noticed my gentoo box (ABIT IP35-E mobo with E4400 CPU) goes down on its own at random times (mostly idle times).

I googled for a similar error, and they say it is a problem with ACPI/lm_sensors drivers interaction causing this bogus detection. For example, the following say 121C temperature. The actual temperature when I am typing this is only 37C on core0 and 39C on core1. 

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d Critical temperature reached (121 C), shutting down.

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2118608] 'on'

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d acpid: received event "thermal_zone THRM 000000f0 00000001"

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d acpid: notifying client 5156[0:0]

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh thermal_zone THRM 000000f0 00000001"

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d acpid: action exited with status 0

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d acpid: completed event "thermal_zone THRM 000000f0 00000001"

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d logger: ACPI event unhandled: thermal_zone THRM 000000f0 00000001

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d ACPI: Critical trip point

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d Critical temperature reached (121 C), shutting down.

Nov 27 16:05:37 c2d ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2118608] 'on'

Anyone know if this is fixed? Using sys-apps/lm_sensors (2.10.4@11/18/2007), sys-power/acpid (1.0.6-r1@11/18/2007), 2.6.22-gentoo-r6. 

Wanted to know if this is a known problem with the above packages. I just stopped running lm_sensors to see if the problem goes away.

----------

## didymos

Well, does it normally detect the correct, or approximately correct case temps?  What about sensors.conf?  What's the alarm range on that set to?

----------

## malahal

It does report correct temperatures normally. I couldn't find any temp. limits in the sensors.conf but sensors commands returned the following:

Sys Temp:    +27°C  (high =   +68°C, hyst =    +5°C)

CPU Temp:  +39.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

AUX Temp:  +34.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

Once I was working and temperature was similar to the above reading (from kima display), and then suddenly the system went down.

----------

## djinnZ

can you paste the full output of sensors command?

How is set ACPI_THERMAL and CPU scaling?

----------

## malahal

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

Full sensor output:

w83627dhg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:       +7.18 V  (min =  +8.50 V, max =  +4.01 V) ALARM

AVCC:      +3.25 V  (min =  +2.05 V, max =  +0.06 V) ALARM

3VCC:      +3.25 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +0.45 V) ALARM

in4:       +1.19 V  (min =  +1.41 V, max =  +0.55 V) ALARM

in5:       +1.24 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.09 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.12 V  (min =  +0.10 V, max =  +3.64 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.23 V  (min =  +2.38 V, max =  +0.77 V) ALARM

VBAT:      +0.19 V  (min =  +0.03 V, max =  +2.34 V)

Case Fan: 1171 RPM  (min =  332 RPM, div = 16)

CPU Fan:  1757 RPM  (min =  332 RPM, div = 16)

Aux Fan:     0 RPM  (min =  340 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan4:        0 RPM  (min =  340 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan5:        0 RPM  (min =  620 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +32°C  (high =   +68°C, hyst =    +5°C)

CPU Temp:  +59.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

AUX Temp:  +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +57°C  (high =  +100°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +57°C  (high =  +100°C)

Note that the above temps are while compiling linux kernel, so they are a bit high as expected.

----------

## queen

I have the same problem. I even disabled the i2c, unmerged lm_sensors and I still have the same problem. I can only boot with livecd. One more thing that I observe is that there is no /proc/acpi/thermal_zone and /proc/acpi/Battery folders. 

I use kernel 2.6.19-r5.

----------

